# Communication Dispatcher II - Public Safety - Bunker Hill Community College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communication Dispatcher II - Public Safety - Bunker Hill Community College*
Bunker Hill Community College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/03/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Location: *Boston, MA *Category: *Classified Staff *Posted On: *Mon Aug 1 2022 *Job Description:*
Transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications and perform related work as required.
*Job Requirements:*

One year of full-time or equivalent part-time experience in the operation of radio receiving and transmitting equipment.
Must pass a dispatch entry level psychological screening
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to deal tactfully with others and to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Proven ability to work with a diverse faculty, staff and student population
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Associate's Degree or a combination of education and experience.
Experience dispatching law enforcement, fire and/or emergency medical services; experience answering complaints and providing information in a public contact environment.
Excellent oral and written communication skills.
Employment experience requiring detailed documentation.
Customer service experience.
First Responder/CPR Certified.
Experience operating a variety of communication hardware such as phone, two-way radio, or paging.
*Additional Information:
Salary: $1,583.75/bi-weekly
Shift: Monday-Friday 3:00 p.m.-11:00p.m.
Closing Date: August 12, 2022*








PI187658919
Bunker Hill Community College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. Women, people of color, individuals with disabilities and others are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

